# most fun 2011 all mountain board..



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Bataleon Jam
Never Summer SL
Lib Phoenix Series
Arbor Element RX
Nitro Team Gullwing

Note: no made in China boards on my list


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Dylan
Dylan
Dylan
Dylan
Dylan

Because I spit hot fire!


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> Dylan
> Dylan
> Dylan
> Dylan
> ...


best post in forum history. hahahahahahaha 

'that is the way that dylan spits!'


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

k2 slayblade


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

clark3554 said:


> k2 slayblade


Don't think I'd classify that stiff of a board as all mountain. You're not gonna want to lap the park with that beast.


----------



## nynco (Nov 8, 2010)

Last year I rode a Burton Flying V. This year I might ride a Never Summer Heritage. That board rode great when I tested it. I tried all the NS boards but liked the Heritage the most. The SL was a close second. If I was riding more park, I would have gone for the SL.


----------



## Cosmicdirtbag (Nov 5, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> Dylan
> Dylan
> Dylan
> Dylan
> ...


hahahahahha yah mon


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

hahahah

sorry to thread jack, but 'who are the best 5 rappers of all time?'

Dy-Lan
Dy-Lan

hahahaah


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Lib T-Rice
DC PBJ
Gnu Street
Gnu Riders Choice
Bataleon Jam


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ride DH2
Flow Era
CAPiTA Indoor FK
Nitro Rook
Arbor Coda


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

boards im considering this year are 
arbor coda
indoor survival fk
ellis eecco
never summer evo r
smokin buck furton


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

Ride Machete

Can't believe that hasnt come up yet


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

In no particular order:

Lib Tech Banana Magic BTX Snowboard 2011

Lib Tech T. Rice Pro Model C2 BTX Snowboard 2011

Burton Custom Flying V Snowboard 2011

K2 Turbo Dream Mens Snowboard 2011

Ride Machete Snowboard 2011


----------



## girlsare2fun (Sep 30, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> Dylan
> Dylan
> Dylan
> Dylan
> ...


YESSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## girlsare2fun (Sep 30, 2010)

On a serious note I bought a 2011 Lib Tech TRS... and the total ripper series is true to it's name. So I vote for the TRS


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

skkkkkkkate banana
and i dont know why everyones saying my name
but its kinda creepin me out!
haha


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Leo said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Lib Tech Banana Magic BTX Snowboard 2011
> 
> ...





Nice link drops to your site... smooth.


----------



## jonnybanz (Oct 26, 2010)

my list

Stepchild joe sexton
never summer evo
signal OG
capita horrorscope FK
technine team series


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

clark3554 said:


> k2 slayblade


I notice your icon is a VW symbol, good things. 

Oh and top all mountain for me is a billygoat, just picked up a GNU AG so we'll see how that go's.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Smitty said:


> Nice link drops to your site... smooth.


Why not? I'm not new around here and I certainly don't spam this place. People that know me also know I don't make anything from this.

And hey, they are good deals with the free skullcandy and all <--- you like that plug too? :cheeky4:

Seriously, I can only use the boards we carry as an example since those are the very boards that I have demoed.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Leo said:


> Why not? I'm not new around here and I certainly don't spam this place. People that know me also know I don't make anything from this.
> 
> And hey, they are good deals with the free skullcandy and all <--- you like that plug too? :cheeky4:
> 
> Seriously, I can only use the boards we carry as an example since those are the very boards that I have demoed.


Ok, but you are affiliated with it then? Ha, on any forums when you see a guy shoot out links to a site in his signature it usually is spam for a commission. I'm an internet marketer... I have a natural skepticism of links dropped in forum posts. But I don't really care either way lol, just pointing it out.

Back to the topic at hand... 

11 NS Heritage... I may be biased since I own one.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Smitty said:


> Ok, but you are affiliated with it then? Ha, on any forums when you see a guy shoot out links to a site in his signature it usually is spam for a commission. I'm an internet marketer... I have a natural skepticism of links dropped in forum posts. But I don't really care either way lol, just pointing it out.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand...
> 
> 11 NS Heritage... I may be biased since I own one.


I'm in marketing as well. Advertising 

And again, if you were an active member for a while, you would already know me. I didn't join these forums because of work. I started on here as a regular joe snowboarder and I still post a ton in all areas of the forum that don't even have to do with snowboarding. I give gear advice like crazy whether or not people purchase from our company. I don't get paid commission, but you should know that since we are in the same field.

Does my work like that I post links here? Well, yea. Of course they do. Do the mods here care? Nope. That's because I participate regularly and they got to know me long before I ever started posting links. That's all they ask of anyone who posts links to the retailers that they work for: to participate regularly and get people to know you better as a person.

Real spam comes from those people who create 100 accounts and post up the same links in all areas of the forums only to never hear from them again.

Look at the number of my posts. Do you seriously think I spammed that much without the moderators wanting to ban my behind?

Another great all-mountain freestyle deck:

TWC Pro - One of the few great positive camber boards left

BTW: I don't do social media advertising in case you were assuming that. I handle Google, Yahoo/MSN, and eBay advertising accounts. Since you are in Internet advertising, you should be a little more familiar with how real spam works. I already pointed out some signs to you. Hey, you called me out on it so I'm giving you an answer. How many spammers do that? Did you even read my little disclaimer in my sig?


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

smitty, leo is most def not a spammer. he is on the other hand, a very knowledgable, helpful member when it comes to gear options. hes helped out almost all of us newbs at some point in time. hes very handy to have around on this site, and we're thankful for him.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> smitty, leo is most def not a spammer. he is on the other hand, a very knowledgable, helpful member when it comes to gear options. hes helped out almost all of us newbs at some point in time. hes very handy to have around on this site, and we're thankful for him.


Thanks c_mack! I genuinely have fun giving gear advice and just plain old farting around with people on here. These forums have been filling my off-season void quite well


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Leo said:


> Real spam comes from those people who create 100 accounts and post up the same links in all areas of the forums only to never hear from them again.
> 
> BTW: I don't do social media advertising in case you were assuming that. I handle Google, Yahoo/MSN, and eBay advertising accounts. Since you are in Internet advertising, you should be a little more familiar with how real spam works. I already pointed out some signs to you. Hey, you called me out on it so I'm giving you an answer. How many spammers do that? Did you even read my little disclaimer in my sig?



Sorry dude, but you have no idea how spam works lol. Spam comes in all flavors, not just from those that create a ton of accounts and only post once. In fact, it is actually easier to spam with a veteran account and get away with it and do it for years. It will also yield a much higher return (yes sadly I've tested it). I could create a site that "I'm not affiliated with" and spam forums on veteran accounts all day. People would not only thank me, but mods wouldn't ban me. This is basic stuff! That is what the smarter marketers have been doing for years. It no longer looks like spam and that's the point. People don't call it spam because they don't think they are getting spammed lol.

Trust me dude, I know the in's and out's of spam better than most. I was in that game for a while a few years ago (dark time in my life haha). As I said, I really don't care either way... seriously. Maybe I just need to go snowboarding, sometimes I can get cranky when snow is this close. But see it from my perspective and you'll understand my comment. Not trying to be a dick here, but when you've been in that game for a while you see things differently.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Leo said:


> BTW: I don't do social media advertising in case you were assuming that. I handle Google, Yahoo/MSN, and eBay advertising accounts. Since you are in Internet advertising, you should be a little more familiar with how real spam works. I already pointed out some signs to you. Hey, you called me out on it so I'm giving you an answer. How many spammers do that? Did you even read my little disclaimer in my sig?


It's amusing how almost any behavior can be interpreted negatively by someone, somewhere. I lurked in this forum for a fairly long time before joining, and to me it's obvious you're not a spammer. You're a guy who works for a snowboard retailer who answers questions about equipment and recommends gear his company sells. Perfectly ordinary.

The point that I think should be made is that forums like this _need_ people like you. People with broad, up-to-date, first-hand knowledge of what major manufacturers are offering are vital in an environment in which most participants' personal experience covers just a tiny slice of what's available. A discussion forum with no professional reps from any segment of the industry being discussed is usually the poorer for it. Reflexive anticommercialism is unhelpful when it becomes antiknowledge.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Smitty said:


> Sorry dude, but you have no idea how spam works lol. Spam comes in all flavors, not just from those that create a ton of accounts and only post once. In fact, it is actually easier to spam with a veteran account and get away with it and do it for years. It will also yield a much higher return (yes sadly I've tested it). I could create a site that "I'm not affiliated with" and spam forums on veteran accounts all day. People would not only thank me, but mods wouldn't ban me. This is basic stuff! That is what the smarter marketers have been doing for years. It no longer looks like spam and that's the point. People don't call it spam because they don't think they are getting spammed lol.
> 
> Trust me dude, I know the in's and out's of spam better than most. I was in that game for a while a few years ago (dark time in my life haha). As I said, I really don't care either way... seriously. Maybe I just need to go snowboarding, sometimes I can get cranky when snow is this close. But see it from my perspective and you'll understand my comment. Not trying to be a dick here, but when you've been in that game for a while you see things differently.


Trust me, I know how spam works very well. You are talking about a broad definition of spam. I'm not. I'm talking about spam in this particular forum. We have active admins here and they have placed numerous checks and balances including being active posters themselves. I am fully aware of the "look like a regular joe" spammers. Even then, those joes post irrelevant material. Some are quite amusing like comedic stories of the history of things. Others posts are obviously someone trying to sound like a snowboarder like "hey, I love snowboarding at Mammoth, do you think these handbags are a good accessory?". 

As for being in the game, you might have been in marketing longer than me, but I've been and still am an active member of many forums of many genres from video games to mixed martial arts. I've been an Internet addict since the 90's. AOL chatrooms anyone? 

What I'm trying to get at is, if you don't want to come across as a dick, then think a little more before you call someone out. I call out spammers myself, but I check their previous posts and profile first. You're more than welcome to check my previous posts then call me a spammer if you so think it to be just.

By the way, I got nothing but love everyone. A lot of us are still feeling the off-season blues and chatting about stuff like this is fun 

Edit: Thanks JoeR! Just read your post. He brings up a very good point. This is a snowboarding forum with tons of people looking for gear advice. Retail and shop employees being active here is very helpful. Take a look at WiredSports and what they are doing for the community here. Major props!


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Leo said:


> Trust me, I know how spam works very well. You are talking about a broad definition of spam. I'm not. I'm talking about spam in this particular forum. We have active admins here and they have placed numerous checks and balances including being active posters themselves. I am fully aware of the "look like a regular joe" spammers. Even then, those joes post irrelevant material. Some are quite amusing like comedic stories of the history of things. Others posts are obviously someone trying to sound like a snowboarder like "hey, I love snowboarding at Mammoth, do you think these handbags are a good accessory?".


Yes, but both types of spammers apply to every forum... which is what I'm getting at. The best spammers in the world aren't labeled as spammers since nobody knows they are doing it. Ha, those regular Joes you speak of are the ones who don't know what they are doing . I'm just saying in general.




Leo said:


> What I'm trying to get at is, if you don't want to come across as a dick, then think a little more before you call someone out. I call out spammers myself, but I check their previous posts and profile first. You're more than welcome to check my previous posts then call me a spammer if you so think it to be just.


Well... I did. I mean I saw posts with links to that site in them in the past. So having a background like mine, you can probably understand where I'm coming from ha. But again, the comment was more of just a playful jab I could really care less either way. Probably should just not say anything, but hey... that just isn't me :laugh:.




Leo said:


> By the way, I got nothing but love everyone. A lot of us are still feeling the off-season blues and chatting about stuff like this is fun


Ditto.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Smitty said:


> Yes, but both types of spammers apply to every forum... which is what I'm getting at. The best spammers in the world aren't labeled as spammers since nobody knows they are doing it. Ha, those regular Joes you speak of are the ones who don't know what they are doing . I'm just saying in general.


Well then, you're idea of spammers differ from mine. I'm not that skeptical of a person. As long as they are active members and help out other riders, I can care less if they post links to relevant sites. I don't consider that spam and neither do the admins in this particular forum.




Smitty said:


> Well... I did. I mean I saw posts with links to that site in them in the past. So having a background like mine, you can probably understand where I'm coming from ha. But again, the comment was more of just a playful jab I could really care less either way. Probably should just not say anything, but hey... that just isn't me :laugh:.


Yea, but you probably glanced at my posts. Out of almost 3,000, I certainly do not have links for all of them. And any link to our site that I did post was absolutely relevant. Sometimes, our prices are genuinely cheaper or we provide better deals. Sometimes they aren't, but it's there for the rider regardless to at least pull information out of.

I understand that you are just giving me a hard time, but I'm going to defend myself regardless. The last thing I want is someone to take your post seriously and automatically write me off as a spammer. There are literally hundreds of non-registered people who view these forums.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Since you have 34 Posts and Leo has 2,891 Posts and he's not been banned yet, I think that should be proof enough that he's not a spammer. We try and get rid of spammers ASAP, don't worry.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Since you have 34 Posts and Leo has 2,891 Posts and he's not been banned yet


Ha, well me having 34 posts is irrelevant... I could have lurked for years to know the forum in and out. Having a high post count doesn't mean you aren't spamming. That was my point. Again, I'm speaking from personal experience (things I've done in the past)... NOT about Leo! Probably jumped the gun on saying something about Leo (seems like a cool cat), but my background just causes me to look at things differently is all. 

Seriously though, message received. My intent wasn't to start up some shit. The post just brought me back to things I've done in the past.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

ive only ridden 3 boards, but i like my parkstar


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Leo said:


> Seriously, I can only use the boards we carry as an example since those are the very boards that I have demoed.


And that's where very few of us on this board (including you & I) differ from the majority. Most of what we recommend or discuss are boards we've actually owned or demoed. Big difference than just regurgitating what seems to be popular or what you happen to be riding right now.


----------



## daangg (Nov 17, 2010)

Leo is awesome! I just found this site 2 days ago needing help picking up a board and a set of bindings, with almost no knowledge. And within a day i pretty much have decided and purchased everything i was looking for thanks to Leo!


----------



## hkalien (Oct 25, 2010)

From what i have seen on the forum, Leo has been very helpful in all the posts he's given. I mean it's not like he's giving links without prior knowledge of the product. It's actually helpful to see what the board looks like.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Smitty said:


> Ha, on any forums when you see a guy shoot out links to a site in his signature it usually is spam for a commission. I'm an internet marketer...


In my rather limited experience, you can't earn affiliate commission on links you post in forums or on sites that you don't own/operate like reddit, facebook, etc.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

david_z said:


> In my rather limited experience, you can't earn affiliate commission on links you post in forums or on sites that you don't own/operate like reddit, facebook, etc.


Sites that don't allow affiliate links? To be honest it doesn't really matter... posting aff links on those sites just takes one more step. In the basic sense you could just mask your affiliate link. Just one of many things to get around that rule. 

But again, this is definitely not the forum for that talk. I've already taken this thread off course enough.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

it's not that sites don't _allow_ affiliate links, it's that the affiliate programs don't _count_ clickthroughs from links that you post anywhere other than sites which are yours. I have affiliate programs with Avantlink, CJ, Amazon, etc., and I could spend all day posting aff links here and everywhere else, but the only clicks that _count_ are the ones that originate on my registered domain. 

Maybe other ad networks are different.

Yes, we have successfully threadjacked


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

pmoa said:


> hahahah
> 
> sorry to thread jack, but 'who are the best 5 rappers of all time?'
> 
> ...


Wyclaf: "You too close mon!"


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

david_z said:


> it's not that sites don't _allow_ affiliate links, it's that the affiliate programs don't _count_ clickthroughs from links that you post anywhere other than sites which are yours. I have affiliate programs with Avantlink, CJ, Amazon, etc., and I could spend all day posting aff links here and everywhere else, but the only clicks that _count_ are the ones that originate on my registered domain.
> 
> Maybe other ad networks are different.


Ok, I misunderstood your original statement. Thought you meant getting around posting... you are talking about the tracking end.

You can get around all that by blanking or faking the referring domain... but again... that is just another thing. The merchant sees "example.com" when the click actually came from "exampleforum.com". I rarely work with cj, amazon or ebay anymore because they hate everything you do as an affiliate 

Out of the hundreds of networks I work with, those three are the only ones that ever give me problems. I think ebay and amazon are purposely driving their affiliates off... they don't really need the programs anymore.



On topic again. I did get to ride the 11 Lib TRS and that was real fun. However I just can't quite get with the magnatraction. It was almost too grippy for me.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Smitty said:


> On topic again. I did get to ride the 11 Lib TRS and that was real fun. However I just can't quite get with the magnatraction. It was almost too grippy for me.


I love MTX. You can always go with a board that has more mellow MTX like the Lib Phoenix Series (Lynn/Lando) or Jones boards.


----------

